# Spicy, Flats oder Klickpedale



## Marki72 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Spicy Freunde!

Hab mir vor Kurzem ein 916er aus 2009 zugelegt. Erstmal bin ich total begeistert, welches Potential dieses Bike hat. Trau mir jetzt auf steilen Trails bergab und verblocktem Gelände viel mehr zu. Früher hatte ich ein Scott Genius, das meiner Meinung nach nicht annähernd an das Spicy hinkommt. 
Jetzt hab ich warscheinlich eine nicht grad seltene Frage:
Welche Pedale fahrt Ihr so und welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht?

Momentan habe ich die Eggbeater Candy drauf. Mein Händler hätte mir die Mallets empfohlen. Oder kann man mit reinen Flats auch Touren fahren ohne große Nachteile?
Hauptsächlich fahr ich Alpen-Touren, mit Vorliebe für Trails und nächstes Jahr hätte ich Ambitionen für einen Freeride Kurs. Evtl. auch einen Bike Park Ausflug.
Ich freue mich auf Eure Tips!

Gruß Marki


----------



## Streckenchef (24. Oktober 2010)

das thema gabs schon 10000000 mal... such doch mal einfach.
aber:
es is wurscht was.. ich fahr meistens klicks, manchmal lauch flats, dann aber (bald) mit five 10 schuhen.
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre zwar kein Spicy, aber das tourenlastigere Zesty.

Klickpedale sehe ich klar im Vorteil für Touren, man kann aber auch gut mit Flats zurecht kommen, insofern man mit dem Schuhwerk ausreichend halt findet. Gerade berghoch möchte ich nicht mehr auf Klickpedale verzichten, hingegen bergab bei technischen verblockten Trails ich eigentlich lieber Flats bevorzuge. Wenn es jedoch schnell bergab geht ich wiederum lieber den sicheren Halt mit Klickis bevorzuge. Auf Kombipedale habe ich keine Lust. Unter dem Strich habe ich persönlich mehr Vorteile mit Klickpedalen als mit Flats.


----------



## TheMicha (30. Oktober 2010)

Nach 3 Jahren mit Klicks fahre ich nun seit gut 3 Monaten Flats & 5.10. 
Ich persönlich werde wohl nie wieder Klicks auf dem Enduro fahren. Am CC-Rad... meinetwegen. Enduro = Flat

Da ja aber Geschmäcker bekanntlich verschieden sind und dir jeder etwas Anderes erzählen wird hilft nur Eines. Probiers aus!!!


----------



## geosnow (31. Oktober 2010)

Flats machen mehr Spass bergab und mehr Muskeln bergauf.


----------



## tawasbij (3. November 2010)

Fahre auch ein Spicy. Meine Meinung:

Spicy = Enduro = Flats. 

In Kombination mit 5.10 - Schuhen machst Du da bestimmt nichts falsch!!


----------

